# 60 gallon Gourami tank.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

First off is 60 gallons a big enough tank for a bunch of (as in like 12-14) gouramis? I know certain gouramis can get up to 15" in length, but that most stay under 6"-8". I plan on having a bunch of smaller gouramis with one big albino red eye giant gourami as a center piece.

Are gouramis peaceful towards their own kind and do I need to be careful about the male to female ratio?

For feeding, I plan on doing good quality tropical flakes every other day or should that be daily? Also what other types of food will gouramis eat so I can vary their diet?

Lastly do gouramis do well in big groups like this or is my idea for this tank doomed from the beginning? 

Here is my planned list of fish so far, please comment if I should increase/decrease the number of certain types of gouramis.

1-2 snakeskin gouramis
1-2 opaline gouramis
2-3 dwarf gouramis
1-2 pearl gouramis
1-2 kissing gouramis
1-2 honey gouramis
1-2 royal blue gouramis
1-2 moonlight gouramis
1 Albino red eye giant gourami

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you might be able to get away with it..sometimes they can get a bit aggressive though..but i have not ever really had a problem with them..
chocolate gouramis(if you can find them) will be a little pricey ; not to mention they will not be suited to this set up..they are small and shy...need softer acidic water..PH 5.0-6.5....i had them years ago and got them to spawn but was unable to keep the fry alive....they are awesome little fish though...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't have knowledge/experience with all of them but I know about some off them. All will probably be okay exept the chocolate according to my fish book chocolate gouramis are demanding and it says "Do not combine with other fishes!" so I guess all are ok exept the chocolate but I have never kept or seen chocolate gouramis.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, so I'll take the chocolate gouramis out of the equation and all my fish should be set, I plan on getting this tank together as soon as college ends for me in 3ish weeks, I'll post pics.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

chocolates are around and available..not really cheap though..they are a mouthbrooding fish..i am thinking of trying them again....maybe this time i will succeed in keeping the fry alive...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Good luck I've never seen an all gourami tank that size. That should be great send some pics when ready.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Gouramis are anabantoids, like betta's. They are known for conspecific(same species or similar) aggresion. I would expect problems in this setup.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ladayen, I had 2 moonlights before in a 29 gallon tank and they were not aggressive towards each other, and they both lived for 6 years in that set up.

Also If I got the albino giant gourami now, the ones at the store are roughly 5 inches long, we he be fine in a 20 gallon tank for a month tops??


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Alone in a 20 for 1 month yes gouramis are a lot less aggressive than bettas, you shouldn't have much of an aggression issues. My gouramis rarely fight they are the more peaceful spicies in my tank. It's a good idea. I don't know about all of these types of gouramis so if there is a type that is too aggressive, then make sure the pet store takes if back.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

You will love an all gourami tank. When I get more plants in it, I'll post a pic for ya.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

snakemansnakes where did you get your snakeskin gouramis? I have never seen them for sale in a store except online. Really beautiful fish.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Update: As a combined Christmas/Birthday present this year, my parents are getting me a tank and stand in the 100-125 gallon range!!! I intend to keep the same number of fish though.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so is this in place of the 60? Do u mean u want the same fish for a 60 in the larger one?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, what you said exactly, and I intend to keep my 60 for my 2 turtles so they don't need a new tank themselves.


----------

